
Mastodon for Metalheads - stoerfall
https://metalhead.club
======
MindTwister
For those reading the comments first, this is not the first Mastodon that came
to mind in the context of metalheads.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastodon_(band)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastodon_\(band\))

~~~
atticmanatee
Trap, reading the title that was not what I was expecting. But my guess is
that it was intended.

~~~
laumars
Not intentionally. Mastodon is also a name of a Twitter-like social network.
So the title here makes perfect sense for people like myself who hadn't heard
of the band with the same name.

This is just one of those occasions where name collisions happen through
nobodies fault.

~~~
wfriesen
Metal has quite a few name collisions, but perhaps the most unfortunate is
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isis_(band)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isis_\(band\))

~~~
samatman
That’s an unfortunate name collision everywhere.

I know three women, all over 30, who chose the name Isis, and a kid who was
given it and goes by Tara now.

~~~
reitanqild
It was also meant to be the name of a major ElementaryOS release IIRC.

------
mikece
As someone else has pointed out, Mastodon is only one implementation of
ActivityPub/OStatus, and arguably not the best (especially if you prefer
Elixir/Phoenix, but I digress).

Would it be appropriate to request we stop referring to a mastodon (software)
instance as anything other than an ActivityPub/OStatus instance? A more terse
name would be ideal but naming is hard and I've not had enough coffee to be
creative yet today.

~~~
StavrosK
> Would it be appropriate to request we stop referring to a mastodon
> (software) instance as anything other than an ActivityPub/OStatus instance

No. Branding and specialization is important. I mean, you can stop talking
about its killer app if you want ActivityPub to die.

------
sascha_sl
What is this, an ad that's also sort of a wordplay so it's not really an ad?

~~~
runyor
Mastodon is the currently most hippest open source alternative to Twitter.
Don't know many of the details tho.

~~~
stoerfall
Mastodon is a decentralized, free software alternative to Twitter. Also see:
[https://joinmastodon.org](https://joinmastodon.org)

~~~
sascha_sl
No it's not. Mastodon is not Twitter. Mastodon does not compete with Twitter.
Mastodon was not meant to replace Twitter. It was meant to replace GNU social.
Mastodon is also not the entirety of the fediverse.

Join Pleroma. Because it wouldn't eat your RAM and ignore the ActivityPub spec
arbitrarily. [1]

[1]: [https://pleroma.social](https://pleroma.social)

------
dgellow
For people who aren’t reading the linked page icle and don’t know the
expression “metal head”:

> A metalhead is a member of the heavy metal subculture.

~~~
Gravityloss
If one thinks metal head is a slang term for robot / AI, one immediately gets
a Rudy Rucker short story feeling...

------
gfwhukku
Another Mastodon instance hosted in Germany with the same copypasted left-
leaning AUP[] from all the other Mastodon instances. What's the reason for
this to exist when all Mastodon instances are linked to each other and this
instance has the same ruleset and is hosted in the same country than the rest
of instances? Or maybe I'm misunderstanding the way Mastodon works and
instances are not linked?

[][https://metalhead.club/about/more](https://metalhead.club/about/more)

~~~
runyor
A little less sceptical but still I wonder about the same thing. If all are
connected, why care for which server I connect to? Are there filters between
each server? Is my data only hosted in this server and goes down with it when
the server hoster decides he invested enough into his hobby?

~~~
stoerfall
> If all are connected, why care for which server I connect to?

Mastodon is like E-Mail: You chose who hosts your profile. YOu can send
messages to people on other servers, but still the server which hosts your
account, is your "home server": If it goes down, your account/profile is lost.

Also choosing your Mastodon server is about your personal interests: Mastodon
servers have local timelines, which only show posts by users on the same
server. These timelines often are topic related. E.g. on metalhead.club you
will find more metal music content compared to e.g. mastodon.social.

Mastodon servers / instances group users by interest and still let all
Mastodon users communicate with each other.

Btw: I don't consider the terms of use "leftist". They are quite neutral and
generally "human friendly". Metalhead.club is not political, but the Terms of
use try to prevent hate speech.

~~~
drngdds
>They are quite neutral and generally "human friendly".

They are certainly reasonable and human-friendly! But "you shouldn't be
xenophobic or transphobic" is still, unfortunately, a relatively left-wing
idea. It excludes people who openly hold beliefs that are very popular within
the mainstream American right.

~~~
RankingMember
Sorry that someone telling you, essentially, "Don't be shitty to people who
are different from you" is a left vs right ideological issue for you.

~~~
gfwhukuu
Under those rules, for example, you can be expected to get banned for saying
"refugees do not belong in Europe", which is not a personal attack and is
pretty much a normal right-wing stance to take.

~~~
RankingMember
If you're a refugee and someone posts that, how would you feel? Would you
consider it a personal attack? Someone challenges your very existence in a
place you escaped to only because the circumstances you came from were so dire
you felt you had no choice but to uproot your life and leave the land you were
born into...and that's not personal?

You can hold whatever selfish, "fuck you, got mine- try being born into better
circumstances next time, losers!" opinion you want. Your free speech doesn't
mean everyone else has to listen intently and earnestly and keep themselves
from thinking you're being an a-hole for holding the opinions you do. It also
doesn't mean some private social media outlets can't tell you to piss off for
posting them in a forum about metal music. There are plenty of places online
where you can post such an opinion and be back-slapped and congratulated;
lamenting that one takes a preemptive stance against opinions you hold is
pretty tender for one who takes such a cold-hearted stance against refugees.

~~~
gfwhuuku
The same could be said of every other political stance to take, no? Socially,
or economically.

See how libertarians see taxes. They could also write some melancholic
paragraphs like yours. "Imagine you're a hard, honest worker and someone told
you part of your money is not yours, you have to give up some of it and give
it to the government. Would you consider it a personal attack? Someone
challenges your very right to have your own property... and that's not
personal?"

The thing is that, yes, wanting to reduce the amount of immigrants (for
example) is a mainstream political stance. Brexit happened over less! We
should be able to have and express our own political ideas as long as we don't
go out of our way to harass people over them.

This is not about that Mastodon instance in particular, since most instances
have the same left-leaning rules.

~~~
RankingMember
The difference between our two stories is that one is about your property and
one is about your right to exist. Surely you see that these are not
equivalent. One is telling someone "I don't want you here, so go back home to
be murdered by the warlords you fled" and the other is "give me some of your
money otherwise carry on".

>The thing is that, yes, wanting to reduce the amount of immigrants (for
example) is a mainstream political stance.

We were talking about refugees, not immigrants.

~~~
gfwhuuku
If you don't pay your taxes you go to jail, which in some places could be in
the same ballpark as whatever is actually happening in Syria (I don't really
believe in what the UN says).

Most refugees are economic migrants, as their going to the most favourable
countries instead of the closest ones shows:
[https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/europe-grapples-
distincti...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/europe-grapples-distinction-
between-refugees-economic-migrants-n965161)

Anyway I'm over with this, I was defending free speech, this "refugee" charade
is already finished anyway.

